

Crowdsourcing 'How long does Apple take to review an app?' - avalore
http://reviewtimes.shinydevelopment.com/

======
JofArnold
You might want to additionally split this by:

\- Free v paid/iAPS

\- How expensive the app is

No doubt there's other ways to split it (e.g. "controversy level",
"complexity") but those are potentially a bit tricky to quantify.

~~~
daveverwer
If it gets a decent amount of use it might be fun to add some more hashtags to
let people break it down more.

Again, if it gets decent data coming through it there might be some nice
things I can do with visualisation of that data too. We will see ;)

------
nickpatrick
Cool idea. How accurate do you expect the figures to be? Might people whose
apps are reviewed particularly slowly be more inclined to report review times,
thereby skewing results?

~~~
daveverwer
I am (possibly optimistically) hoping that people will be accurate with the
data :)

It needs a decent amount of usage to be anything like accurate anyway and so I
hope that the occasional bad data point will be hidden by the averages. I will
be watching to see how accurate the data "feels" by watching the kind of
tweets people are putting through it.

------
thedjinn
Brilliant timing, because I am in the middle of the developer program
enrollment process and have a Mac app that's almost finished.

------
Isamu
[OT] While I can see the the usefulness of gathering data from tweets keyed by
hashtag, I don't quite get the point here. I would expect a web page to have a
more direct means of entering data.

It is a great idea for gathering data from tweet followers, however.

~~~
daveverwer
Main reason... I wanted to keep it really simple in terms of implementation
and also so people might see the hashtag being used and go investigate what it
was :) It was knocked up in a few hours total.

However, I also think it would be easier just add the hash tag to a tweet that
you may even already be typing rather than have to go to a separate web page
and enter a form. I would certainly prefer to do it this way.

------
natch
Apple used to show the current average review time on their developer portal.
Are they not doing that anymore?

~~~
daveverwer
I had forgotten about that, just checked and they do show a percentage of iOS
(no Mac) apps which are reviewed within 7 days (currently 75%) but it is kinda
tucked away in the middle of a page and not really obvious. It will be
interesting to see if the user generated average settles on ~7 days, my
feeling is that it probably will be around that mark.

Also, if I get a decent amount of data coming through the system there is the
possibility of gathering more data or creating some interesting visualisations
of it. We will see.

